# Questions about buddy belt



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm considering getting a BB and just wanted to ask some questions - 

Timmy seems to have very sensitive under arms/legs. he really hates the halter he's wearing now (the standard kind). he seems to walk stiff and funny in it.

i definitely need a step in since he also hates anything over his head.

so, is the BB comfy for sensitive dogs? i know you can get the extra cushiony things to attach

do they wear the BB all the time, or just when going out? it looks like some of you have posted pics of your chis wearing them when just hanging out. and so you're attaching tags to them as well?

thanks!!!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Doug is very sensitive too.

Do not get a classic for a sensitive dog- we have a premium collection. It was very soft right out of the box and does not cause issues for his sensitive skin.

I have him wear his most of the time. It has a tag on it, but I could move that if I really wanted- it has a special clip on it lol. My dogs never wear anything to sleep so it comes off then. Part of that is because having such a sensitive guy he ends up with hair loss from collars and not the BB. I'm sure I will go back to using collars more eventually- I just got the BB and I am sooooooooo excited to have one that I am still kind of in shock about it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine never have an issue with rubbing but they only wear it when going off


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey had a wound right behind his leg when we got him that appeared to have come from a harness so I've been nervous to try the BB but they sue look nice. Watching eBay to see if any tiny ones show up that have been outgrown for Piper.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

All 4 of mine have BB's and we've been using them for years. We use the genuine leather BB only. The leather does soften up quite a bit over time. I am sure the faux leather BB's are just as nice, as I've only heard good things about them from our few members who have them. We use BB's for outings only, and we've never had issues with rubbing. Some of the things I love about the BB is that it is step in, adjustable for a more accurate fit, works well over clothes or under clothes/coats with a d ring. Ebay and chewy.com are both great places to find the best deal on BB's. As well as wetnose.com.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the BB. I've never had a classic so I can't speak to the softness or the faux leather one, but the ones that are a "step up" are definitely very soft and pliable. Also, Lulu's actually doesn't touch closely around her legs. She only wears her when we walk.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I *love* BBs for the Chihuahuas. Chad has alopecia so is totally bald on his chest and underneath and we have never had issues with rubbing. My larger dog (17kg) did have rubbing issues but the liners have fixed that. I think it actually comes down to the shape of the dog. 

They have 4 classifications - Premium, Luxury, BB2 (faux leather) & Natural (veg tanned leather). Some of the premium colours are quite stiff like the red or Marine and others are really soft. Sunshine from the premium collection is as soft as Driftwood from the Luxury collection for example. Sometimes the boutique owners can tell you if one of the Premiums (lower price point) is as soft as the Luxury which will save you $ and still allow you to get a super-soft harness. Susan from the Wet Nose Boutique is great for this.  

Mine only wear them on walks. I'm pretty sure that is says somewhere on their site that they are not meant to be worn all day, just as needed. Also, I know some people who have had their dog chew them off when left on unsupervised. Of course, each to their own on this point. 

I can't say enough good things about them, my Chihuahuas feel really secure in them and look stunning. However, if you're worried try a Susan Lanci harness instead. They are super-soft and I'm also in love with them. They absolutely won't rub, are as light as a feathers and have lots of colours and styles to choose from. I always get compliments on the SL harnesses when they're on my boys. The Susan Lanci leads feel divine in your hands too which is a plus.  

Good luck choosing the right harness and once you have one you love, good luck in stopping yourself from buying different colours! So far I am up to 6 Buddy Belts and 3 Susan Lanci harnesses and I want more...


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Susan Lanci does not fit my guy well at all so if you can try one on that would be best. I guess Doug is a funny shape.

Kismet- Douglas also has that balding and we've had the best luck with our BBs, thank goodness. My poor dog.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We had zero luck with buddy belts. We tried two sizes in the soft leather and neither fit right. They now have an in between size but I wouldn't buy another one without trying it on Odie first. She walked funny in both the size 2 and 3 and I think they both rubbed. Susan Lanci just happens to fit her like a glove so that's what we use.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We had zero luck with buddy belts. We tried two sizes in the soft leather and neither fit right. They now have an in between size but I wouldn't buy another one without trying it on Odie first. She walked funny in both the size 2 and 3 and I think they both rubbed. Susan Lanci just happens to fit her like a glove so that's what we use.


I think the fit for both BB & SL really depends on the dogs shape. We've been lucky that both brands fit Nibbler perfectly but Chad and Satine do better in one than the other. Glad to hear that Douglas' hasn't rubbed him at all. It's such a relief isn't it? 

With all the hype for the BBs, I sometimes think the SL products don't get the attention they deserve. They are really beautiful and oh so light and soft. I'm always surprised at the lovely compliments I get when my boys are just wearing the plain ones. Now that it's starting to get cooler we'll probably break out the SL harnesses. Which style/pattern does Odie wear?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Kismet said:


> I think the fit for both BB & SL really depends on the dogs shape. We've been lucky that both brands fit Nibbler perfectly but Chad and Satine do better in one than the other. Glad to hear that Douglas' hasn't rubbed him at all. It's such a relief isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> With all the hype for the BBs, I sometimes think the SL products don't get the attention they deserve. They are really beautiful and oh so light and soft. I'm always surprised at the lovely compliments I get when my boys are just wearing the plain ones. Now that it's starting to get cooler we'll probably break out the SL harnesses. Which style/pattern does Odie wear?



Yeah shape definitely matters. Odie has a slightly smaller chest and girth than dogs her size so that might have something to do with why the buddy belts didn't fit. The 2 was just way too small and the 3 was too big between her front legs. Both sizes fanned out like gills behind her legs which I thought was strange. 

Right now we have plain harnesses in fawn and black and then a nouveau bow in puppy pink and all the leashes to match. All are step-in as she has collapsed trachea. I would like to try the 2.5 bb on her if we ever see one in person. They're not sold anywhere locally.


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah, it's a shame i can't find them in any stores here. i would have loved to try them on timmy first. i took the plunge and bought a BB - premium collection, black, since i heard that was one of the "softer" ones. i'm still a bit leery. i know those of you that love them LOVE them, but it does sound like it hs a lot to do with the dog's shape - so it still feels like a bit of a crap shot. i dd measure him carefully - he's a size 2.

timmy walks funny in the standard type harness he has now. and he HATES anything going over his head. he also seems to hate the sound of velcro. what a fuss-budget!

i hope the BB works okay. it looks like they don't have any return policy once it's out of the box. that's too bad really.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

A lot of dogs don't like the sound of Velcro or things going over their heads. I've heard that the Black BBs are quite soft from the start too. I'll look forward to hearing how it fits and what you think of it.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I really like the susan lanci collar I have and want a green one to match his sprout BB. But their harnesses just don't do it for me. That is partly due to fit and partly because I LOVE leather. I have like a leather addiction lol.

Not rubbing has been a huge relief. It looks beautiful, he doesn't get sore, AND, it's impossible for him to sneak out of, which I never thought I would say- he has sneaky legs!! 

Waldo- I think you will probably like it a lot. I was a bit cautious too but finally took the plunge and I love mine. I like to see things in person first but that wasn't possible with the BB. Since I have one I have been trying to convince some of the local stores to carry them, we have a few small businesses and doggy boutiques I would love to see BBs at. I'm a regular, and I showed them the BB and they were very interested so maybe they will appear. I live in idaho, AKA lots of horses, dirt, and sagebrush. I like horses, dirt, and sagebrush, but I wish we had a few more "fancy" things around too. It's great to get out and enjoy the outdoors with my guys, but the buddy belt has made me more confident my little man is secure when we are out in the wild together. I know it's a "specialty" item but I think that it is so practical and awesome too, for safety, and mine is durable as well as pretty so I think we need them!!


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

the bb arrived yesterday. i was very excited - and very surprised at how small it was! i got the black, premium. it's very soft. 

but, of course, his majesty timmy hated it, in spite of happy voices and treats. several times he just stood there, and refused to move. once we got home, he properly sulked for quite some time - even refusing his dinner. Yikes - what a breed!

when i took him out today, he balked again. i traded back to his old harness. and he walked happily. i just ordered the padding things to see if that won't help. it's not rubbing anywhere, and looks like it fits well. i'll keep trying, once i get the extra padding strips. but, stayed tuned, i may need to re-home a size 2 bb!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep trying- he's probably just putting up a little tantrum.

Very typical chihuahua to have tantrums. He may get over it. Walk him in it daily and don't take sass. LOL. That's how my dogs are trained to wear booties. They put the booties on and go for walkies even if they walk funny and fuss. They then become very comfortable wearing the booties and don't fuss.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay you got your buddy belt! I guess a picture is out of the question since your baby doesn't like it lol. Hopefully he will warm up to it. They really are the best harnesses and they are made so beautifully. Keep us updated😊


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

i bought the soft liners and then just plowed ahead. After a couple of days, he got over himself. now he just loves the BB, and so do I. he seems to walk much more naturally in it. today on our walk, he trotted and ran a little, he was so frisky!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad to hear!! I knew it would grow on him!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay! I'm so glad you both like it. I really love them for my little dogs, beautiful harnesses. We want hoots now that he likes it. ;p


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

I've never seen the BB. Leo has an ultra suede harness by Susan Lanci Designs It's soft as butter At 5 lbs he wears an XS. You may want to look into these. It's like he's not wearing anything.


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

i'm not really happy with how the BB is fitting on timmy. it's snug enough around the chest - but not too snug. but around his legs - it looks like there's a lot of space. it's hard to get a picture of it since i notice it most when he walks around.

any suggestions? is this how the BB is supposed to fit?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Need to see pics. As long as he isn't uncomfortable in t ten it's probably fine. What is his weight, chest size, and size of his bb?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava in her bb. She's 3.6 lbs and wearing a size 2

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-2119-472D-B6B1-E7D6153DA488_zpspracvzd8.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-3ADF-494F-A4B2-617B17642F16_zpskzht7tem.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-F9DA-4CD4-97CB-539D34D334FA_zpspxanfpa0.jpg


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

waldo said:


> i'm not really happy with how the BB is fitting on timmy. it's snug enough around the chest - but not too snug. but around his legs - it looks like there's a lot of space. it's hard to get a picture of it since i notice it most when he walks around.
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions? is this how the BB is supposed to fit?



This is exactly the problem that I had, it flared out behind the legs and you could only notice it when she walked. I remember asking about it and others didn't have the same experience, so I thought it had something to do with Odie's chest or leg size maybe.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I went to check out a new pet store yesterday and I'm so excited. They have BB2 in stock in all the small sizes. We can actually try one on to see if he likes it. The artificial leather was much softer than I thought it would be.


----------

